# Parts Washer Fluid



## olcopper (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a home built, high pressure, parts washer, and am asking if there is a non foaming product, like Simple green or a Zep product on the market that I can use in my washer, I've been paying over $16.00 a gallon for a product that is not quite satisfactory----then I unthinkingly dumped some Dawn dishwashing liquid into the tank and about a half hour later I came back and had a stack of bubbles about 6'X8' and 10 ft high, so that batch of washer fluid is contaminated and I'll have to dump it.
Thanks for any help or advise.
olcopper


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 14, 2016)

I wish you had gotten some pictures of that 

Take a look at this thread http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/spray-parts-washer-detergent-recommendations.48799/

If your parts washer is heated, then maybe might try some Cascade dishwasher soap, maybe the liquid stuff would work better.  It may dissolve in cold water also but I have never tried it.


----------



## olcopper (Sep 14, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I wish you had gotten some pictures of that
> 
> Take a look at this thread http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/spray-parts-washer-detergent-recommendations.48799/
> 
> If your parts washer is heated, then maybe might try some Cascade dishwasher soap, maybe the liquid stuff would work better.  It may dissolve in cold water also but I have never tried it.



No heat, as I mentioned it's homemade, I was just looking for some ideas on a cheaper fluid, that won't foam---I appreciate you referring me to the existing thread, and, I did pick up one idea from it, I didn't know there was such a thing as an anti foaming agent---but, then again, I've never had a hot tub.  I wonder if I can use something like Simple Green, Zep or Greased  Lightening and the anti foaming agent  and go with that


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 14, 2016)

I picked up a gallon of industrial degreaser made by Genlabs, Chino CA.  It is a concentrate and can be diluted 200 to 1.  It was intended for pressure washer use and has very low sudsing.  Rustoleum makes a concentrate called Krud Kutter that appears to be a similar formulation.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 14, 2016)

olcopper said:


> I wonder if I can use something like Simple Green, Zep or Greased Lightening and the anti foaming agent and go with that



  I have no idea, but I would try it  I'll try anything once


----------

